# Precista G10 Movement Help Please.



## petetherig (Nov 11, 2005)

I have a 1982 Precista G10 with a dead movement. The movement is an AS 536.121 which I would think is long discontinued. Does anyone know what movement is suitable to replace it? This movement is quite a bit larger than the one in my CWC G10.

Many thanks,

Pete


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Pete

some parts for this movement are still available, a watchmaker might be able to fix it. It would be easier than trying to fit the old face and hands onto a new movement, and securing it in the case.

Toby


----------



## petetherig (Nov 11, 2005)

Ironpants said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> some parts for this movement are still available, a watchmaker might be able to fix it. It would be easier than trying to fit the old face and hands onto a new movement, and securing it in the case.
> 
> Toby


Thanks Toby, I think I'll have to do that.

Pete


----------

